# driving in Thailand



## Jimster (Jan 6, 2010)

I am going to Thailand in a couple of months and I am still making arrangements for internal transportation.  My intuition tells me not to drive there or if I do, get a driver like I have done in the Philippines.  I am soliciting information about driving there from those that have actually done it.  I will be in Phuket and Bangkok.  Some people have also suggested a motor scooter-what do ya think?


----------



## Jimster (Jan 10, 2010)

*bump*

bump it please


----------



## Dorothy (Feb 11, 2010)

Just got back from a week in Phuket and a week in Bangkok.  We stayed at the Mariott Phuket Beach Resort at the north end of the island.  Several days we arranged for taxi drivers through the resort.  Cost was 400 Baht per hour, 4 hour minimum, up to 4 people per car.  400 Baht is about $12.50   Driver will take you where ever you want to go and will wait.  This seemed to be a rate mandated by Marriott, but it was worth it to us.   Renting a car with driver would be cheaper than trying to rent a car on your own.  Suspect if you just walked down the street a few hunderd feet and haggled with the independant taxi's waiting round the corner, you could get the cost down considerably from the Marriott prices.  If you are staying on the south end near Patong, you are still better off taking taxi's as needed, as traffic is really bad especially during rush hours.  Besides driving on the left side, you'll need nerves of steel to contend with the scooters who "assume" you are watching out for them. Roads are also not always well marked.

In Bangkok we arranged to stay in a timeshare near the river and one of the Skytrain stations.  The system is a piece of cake.  We never did get to use the underground as we got everywhere we needed to go with the Skytrain, water taxies' and the occassional TukTuk.

Invest in a copy of "Culture Shock! Thailand" by Robert and Nanthap Cooper before you go and do read it.  It made so much sense when you finally get there.


----------



## janna1 (Feb 11, 2010)

Hi Dorothy, my family will go to Mariott Phuket Beach Resort in June.  I want to know how long does it take to travel from the resort to the south side of the island? It is my first time to Thailand. Any activities on the island or nearby you can recommand? Thanks.


----------



## welshhope (Feb 11, 2010)

I have travelled the length and breadth of Thailand I have and never would consider driving we have had private drivers to take us and wait for us, and using the skytrain in Bangkok. 
I have seen many examples of crazy and very dangerous driving, drivers drink caffeine loaded drinks to stay awake and once saw a moped with a woman driving it a babe in arms strapped to the handlebars her friend on the back holding a ladder and  a two year old little girl!!!!!!  
We have heard horror stories of tourists in cars below is a link of a BBC (British Broadcasting) article. 
http://www.bbc.co.uk/dna/h2g2/A923663
At the end of the day it is your call - maybe I am a little risk averse but at the end of the day its a holiday and I have enough stress at work the last thing I want to do is have to worry about crazy drunken, untested, fake licence holding drivers with an un sympathetic police force.  
http://shamakern.com/is-traffic-in-thailand-chaotic-a-different-perspective/
To give a balance above is an alternative view.
Whatever you decide about a car Thailand is a wonderful country and cultural experience I love it just dont ask me to drive


----------



## beanb41 (Feb 14, 2010)

To get a great perspective about driving and other matters pertaining to Bangkok and Phuket pop over to the Bangkok and Phuket forums on www.tripadvisor.com. There are heaps of very knowledgeable people on these forums who can give you all the info you need and then some.


----------



## Dorothy (Feb 14, 2010)

Hello Janna1,
The Marriott Phuket Beach Club is at the far northwest of the island of Phuket. The day we went into Patong for the shows it took us over an hour and that was before rush hour.  To get to the far southern point, add at least another 30 minutes.  Are you more into laying out by the pools, or being adventuresome and exploring?    You'll probably want to do nothing but crash the first 36 hours due to long flights and jet lag of getting there.  Don't miss the Owners party on Monday night.  We took our hot seat and got it out of the way Monday morning--grabbed the tickets for Phuket Fantasea (think mini Disneyland themepark, nice show). You might want to get a taxi for the minimum 4 hours early in the week and visit the Tesco for groceries and supplies (beer and wine can not be sold between 2 and 5 pm, so watch your timing in the check out lane - We missed by 90 seconds). During that 4 hour ride you can also visit the local half Budda on the way and get that out of your system. Go to the Tesco (think Meijers or Walmart on steriods) with a plan and a list or you will be overwelmed.  More questions just ask.


----------



## Kagehitokiri2 (Mar 12, 2010)

Jimster said:


> ...My intuition tells me not to drive there...Some people have also suggested a motor scooter-what do ya think?


good intuition, and good advice here >


Dorothy said:


> ...scooters who "assume" you are watching out for them. Roads are also not always well marked.





welshhope said:


> never would consider driving... I have seen many examples of crazy and very dangerous driving...We have heard horror stories of tourists in cars...last thing I want to do is have to worry about crazy drunken, untested, fake licence holding drivers with an un sympathetic police force...dont ask me to drive


michael yon, milblogger >


> And don't rent motorbikes.  I have warned a hundred people not to rent motorbikes but seemingly to no avail.  If you want to get killed in Thailand, renting a motorbike is your best bet.  *You are safer in Afghanistan than on a motorbike on Koh Samui.*  (I'll bet that claim would actually withstand rigorous actuarial scrutiny.)


----------



## Skatduder (May 18, 2010)

I go to Thailand a couple times a year by myself. I will not drive in there country. To many problems if you get in an accident, and if you don't speak Thai, that can be a problem in an accident. Remember your a visitor with big baht to a Thai. My friends want me to rent a motorbike. So far I have not rented one. To many forgeiners get in accidents with motorbikes. I find a driver and chat him up a little. If I like him I call him when ever I need a ride. 

If I stay in Bangkok I get a room close to the BTS (sky train). Its fast, cheap and will take you most places.

I have not been to Phuket since 2000 and someday want to stay at the Marriott. But I'm not an II member. When I'm ready I'll look to rent a week at the Marriott with friends.


----------



## Asia2000 (May 20, 2010)

*Do not drive unless you absolutely have to*

Living in Thailand, I would agree with most of the board here.  Driving requires a different level of attention and a different level of patience.  If you are from a left side driving country (USA), definitely do not do it.  When I first received my Thai driver's license, my rule was nobody in the car was allowed to talk to me when I drove.  The penalty for hitting a motorcycle here is stiff, even if they hit you (it's often still your fault in the courtroom).  

If you are just looking for airport transfers and an occasional trip around the area (from you resort), just rent.  It's not really that expensive compared to other countries.  From Marriott PBC to Patong is about $12 USD one way, even if it takes 45 minutes to an hour.  If you want to go north of Phuket, I recommend the Khao Lak area - much to see and do without the Phuket party atmosphere. (it is a little less than an hour from Marriott PBC).

I've driven from Bangkok to Phuket a couple of times now.  But driving for me is like mowing the lawn or watering the garden.  It is an added level of relaxation - especially at night when traffic is low.  

If you do decide to drive, go through one of the big rental companies and make sure you have good insurance.  Do your driving in the day, and make sure you have great maps.  Going south of Krabi or Koh Samuai is not recommended with the Muslum violence (many Thai soldiers are being shot).


----------



## Skatduder (May 30, 2010)

Asia2000 said:


> Going south of Krabi or Koh Samuai is not recommended with the Muslum violence (many Thai soldiers are being shot).




And teachers, very sad.


----------

